# Pike Rods



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey all - I'm looking for a new pike rod, and have not found exaclty what I'm looking for. Maybe I'm looking for the wrong thing  Anyways, I make an annual Canadian fishing trip and target mainly pike. I have a nice St Croix rod that works well, but it is a little light for the 3/4 to 1 oz spinnerbaits and larger husky jerks / slash baits. I'm looking for a MH rod, that can handle lures in the 3/4 oz and maybe a tad larger lures. I use braid, so I guess the line would need to be probably 10-20 pounds?? Not completely sure on that, so that is why I'm looking for any advice on what to buy and where to buy it.

Thanks in advance to all the 'Pike Pros' for their thoughts.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have two rods I use for pike , one being a BPS graphite series 7' MH , and a Gander mtn 7' MH . I have abu garcia bait casting reels with 50lb spiderwire on them . I have never had a problem with these combos . I generally use small musky jerbaits and 1/2-3/4 oz spinnerbaits for them . Hope this helps .


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i live over by east fork. looking to start musky fish,in, got a 8 ft. finwick pitch,in stick 5/8 to 2 oz. lure wt. w/ a abu garcia 5500, don,t really want to buy a new outfit. will this work and what is best all around lure to start ( don,t mind thing out things my self, just can,t afford to spend 200.00 buck on the 6 ist tackle box ) got a 5 inch repaula jointed minnow and a handful of medium size mepps. some 4 inch minnow raps. thanks


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Bulldawg - thanks for the comments. I strongly prefer a spinning reel though. I have not found the exact right rod yet, and was curious as to how you like the Gander Mountain rod. I have one as well that I use for bass and it seems fine. Not the most sensitive rod I've ever had, but the price was pretty good.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Ncanitano - The gander mountain rods I have are working out great for me . Never had a problem with them. For the money you cant beat em . Actually I had one loose the insert for the end rod tip . They replaced it for free no questions asked. 

Boonecreek- That will be a good start for ya . I will suggest talking to some of the local fisherman and asking what the muskies in your area prefer . Each lake or river can be different and the fish sometimes prefer certain lures and techniques.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I go to Canada pike fishing every year, and the 7' Gander Mountain Advatage IM6 rod in MH is PERFECT!!!! The best part is that it's only $30!!!! I have a collection of rods that range in price from $30-$100+, and that stupid Gander rod is the best that I own for pike. I even went out and purchased a 2nd one a few months ago.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I actually have 2 7' mh , and a 7' cranking stick from gander . For $30.00 its a steal. They do also have a IM6 Musky rod 7' for $40.00 also . Been wanting to buy one for a while . Check those musky rods out also .


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the thoughts. I guess my next question is on what type of rod everyone is using. I was reading a pike fishing article, and the author strongly suggested using a baticasting rod/reel setup as compared to a spinning outfit. I've been using spinning rods for 30 years of fishing, and could probably use a baitcaster, but why - especially when I'm very good using a spinning rod??? Are there strong benefits to using a baitcasting rod? I'm not looking to throw anything too large, really nothing over 1.5 oz at this point. Is that where the baitcasters are better?


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I use both spinning and baitcasting setups for pike. I use the spinning gear when I'm fishing more open water with lighter lures (smaller than musky size). I'll switch to the baitcaster with 50# braid when I'm fishing either heavy lures, or heavy structure in the rivers where I plan to get a lot of snags, but don't want to break off the lures.

If you throw a big bait like a bulldawg, the baitcaster is the only way to go.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. I bought a GSX Quantum Titanium baitcasting reel and a Guide Series 7' rod. Seems like a good combo to me, I'm hoping I didn't make a rookie mistake with this first baitcasting purchase... Both were on sale at least


----------

